# Home Theater Upgrade



## tes918 (Nov 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Looking for input on choosing componentsfor upgrade (HDMI) in my home theater. The projector is the Panasonic PT AE3000 LCD because of its 2.35 ability, HDMI connectivity, 1080P etc. My old projector was/is the more expensive Sharp XV Z9000U DLP. Receiver Integra 8.9 because of its audio and video processing. My old system is/was an Adcom 5x125 amplifier and a Rotel 1066 pre/pro. A carada cine grey 138" diagonal 2.35 aspect screen which will replace a DaLite 106' diagonal 16/9 screen. Those are the main changes. I have Def Tech 2006 (4) and Def Tech 2300 center and Def Tech UIW94A in-ceiling for 7.1 sound. What is the feeling on these choices.

Tom


----------



## gobrigavitch (Feb 25, 2009)

I have a Carada screen and am overall very happy with it. 

I would suggest you go with the Brilliant White Carada screen material. The PJ you are getting can put out as little as 300 lumens when zoomed out and in cinema mode. With that size screen you are going to want all the light you can get. Projector Central has some good information on what brightness you can expect from that PJ given your throw ratio and setup. Even if you get 600 calibrated luments you will be at around 12-15 FtL. You wouldn't want to reduce that by using a grey screen.


----------

